# MIUI battery bar on CM7



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

MIUI has an option to have the battery bar along the top of the screen.. is there a way someone could port it over to CM7?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

+1!! I would think it's possible cause it's in OMFGB as well. Maybe Razor can come up with a zip to flash for it.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Omfgb is cm based right? hopefully it could work across the board because I'm on liquid

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes and no. It's aosp but with a lot of cm7 codes. Anyway, yeah it should work on all source roms. I have been asking a few different people to see if its possible.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Definitely possible
+1 to the idea
Just a matter of finding a dev interested in the top-bar battery.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

+1 from me too. That's probably the feature I liked the most on MIUI. It'd be awesome to have it on CM.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I love my battery bar on OMFGB. Also, I noticed there is a newer AOSP fascinate rom that has it, so I'm sure its possible.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

If I knew where to even start id do it. Lol hopefully someone wants to tackle it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## strikeir13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Could someone post up a screenshot of this? I'm on CM7 myself right now.

Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I've asked 2 devs so far and they were both gonna look into it. Razorloves and Rev. I asked rev if he could find a way to incorporate it in his unofficial nightly builds. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

strikeir13 said:


> Could someone post up a screenshot of this? I'm on CM7 myself right now.
> 
> Sent from my CM7 DROIDX.


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

I would absolutely LOVE to have this on my CM7!! Like others, it's a favorite feature on MIUI and OMFGB, but I'd be super stoked to get it on my CM7!


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Anyone attempt this? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

RevNumbers is working on it. He took a cpl days away from it but we've asked him about it.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Sweet deal :


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is this still something that is being worked on?? Haven't seen anything on it for over a month now.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Is this still something that is being worked on?? Haven't seen anything on it for over a month now.


it is officially being added to cm7.
you can track the approval progress here...
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/7677
http://review.cyanogenmod.com/7678


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

razorloves said:


> it is officially being added to cm7.
> you can track the approval progress here...
> http://review.cyanogenmod.com/7677
> http://review.cyanogenmod.com/7678


Awesome! Thank you devs.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Is it gonna be added soon to rev's nightlies? I can't tell by that. That will be awesome when it's in there for us!


----------

